# euer wunschauto



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2008)

welches auto ist EUER traum?
falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde eventuell noch ein bild dazu!
ein fararri?
eine limousine 
oder lieber ein oldtimer?


ich wuerde sehr gern ein 1954 bentley R continental haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wurde sicher noch nicht gepostet also bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [...]
> das wurde sicher noch nicht gepostet also bild:
> http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/images/ga...7b84df111_o.jpg


wie denn auch? du hast den thread grad eben erst selbst eröffnet......


eigtl ja rad > auto
aber wenn ich mal n lappen haben sollte und mir n auto aussuchen könnte wär n bulli ziemlich geil.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

das ist perfektion!

http://www.marax.at/funpix/Ford-Mustang-El...-Body-Kit-2.jpg


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann es sein das viele frauen einen smart haben möchten also viele meiner mit azubienen wollen auch einen Oo


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber das ist ein Mini Cooper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist ein Mini Cooper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo isn da der unterschied mini is mini für mich^^


----------



## Cleglo (4. Oktober 2008)

ich würde gerne nen gelben smart haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bmw x6... der hat stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo ja der is geil oder der neue audi der hat auch klasse ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2008)

Falls ich jemals einen Führerschein mache dann werde ich nur dieses Auto fahren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gute Chevrolet 57 Two-Ten 4dr. Sedan ^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin da eher bescheiden^^
Den neuen BMW 330xd ...
3.0 Liter Diesel Maschine mit 231 PS ...
Natürlich Vollausstattung ...
Und warum Allrad ... weil ich in Tirol/Österreich wohne ... hach


----------



## BimmBamm (4. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Gute Chevrolet 57 Two-Ten 4dr. Sedan ^^



Dein zukünftiger Ausblick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus unserer "Sammlung" (Nächstes Jahr sieht meiner vom Zustand her hoffentlich auch wieder so aus):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider von uns gegangen (aus Zeitmangel abgegeben):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem solchen Ding (lange vor dem Mauerfall in West-Deutschland) fing's an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und irgendwann bekomme ich auch das Ding:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bimmbamm


----------



## Méla23 (4. Oktober 2008)

Lamborghini Reventon... Manchen wird er zu eckig sein, ich find ihn wundervol =)
ISt auch extrem( auf 20 stück) limitiert..^^


----------



## Haxxler (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wichs* ^^


----------



## Rhokan (4. Oktober 2008)

Meins wäre entweder ein Lotus Exige  oder der Nachbau eines American Le France Simplex (orginial Baujahr 1912)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja hobeln würd ich mir keinen aber ..... ok würd ich doch


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (4. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den will ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (4. Oktober 2008)

Méla23 schrieb:


> Lamborghini Reventon... Manchen wird er zu eckig sein, ich find ihn wundervol =)
> ISt auch extrem( auf 20 stück) limitiert..^^



<3 Reventon. Sieht einfach genial aus. Fast wie ein Kampfjet. Ansonsten mein Lieblingsauto :


RUF RTurbo 

http://cdn-www.rsportscars.com/images/pors...bo07_031600.jpg


Und absolut geiler Sound wie man hier hört ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist perfektion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, jemand mit Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino, ein Bekannter von uns hat 'ne Isetta, bin schon mit gefahren, das Teil ist genial! xD


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jokkerino, ein Bekannter von uns hat 'ne Isetta, bin schon mit gefahren, das Teil ist genial! xD


xD ok geil : D

Wo wohnt der bekannter? *Brechstange raushol* : D


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> xD ok geil : D
> 
> Wo wohnt der bekannter? *Brechstange raushol* : D


für das auto brauchste keine brechstange, sondern nen büchsenöffner.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie denn auch? du hast den thread grad eben erst selbst eröffnet......


hab ich ja auch gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich finde der bentley sieht hinreissend aus (und mein lieblingsheld fahrt damit^^)


----------



## Death_Master (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste Auto!!!


----------



## BimmBamm (4. Oktober 2008)

Emo-Dream-Car:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dazu passende Ritz...äh...Wohnmobil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scnr
Bimmbamm


----------



## Rashnuk (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

Ach weg mit autos das ding is doch sowieso viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.motorrad-news.com/wp-content/up...sedici-rr-3.jpg


----------



## dalai (5. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ach weg mit autos das ding is doch sowieso viel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hier ist noch geiler, mit schönen Felgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (5. Oktober 2008)

Der hier *sabber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Audi R8


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Oktober 2008)

Erreichbares Traumauto: Ein schicker Golf GTI in schwarz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eher weniger erreichbares Traumauto: Ein VW Phaeton auch in schwarz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Auto, dass ich mir irgendwann mal leisten möchte, um ein richtiges Muscle-Car raus zu machen. So Marke Eigenbau. Eine Chevrolet Chevelle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like Steve Urkel...............^^


----------



## Saytan (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kauf ich mir zum geburtstag...irgendwann zum 100. vielleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (5. Oktober 2008)

Mein Traumauto: Toyota Supra 1997 Baujahr, einfach göttlich dieses Auto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit nem bisschen drumrum Schnickschnack einbauen (wie die Autofreaks eben sind die wollen was anderes als das Original) würde ich mir so nen Teil machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wäre schonmal 80% meines Lebens erfüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist perfektion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ! GENAU DAS !


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "2006 Dodge Hennessey Viper Venom 1000"


----------



## Cookie Jar (5. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5189:audi.JPG]


----------



## Cookie Jar (5. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=9000:audi.JPG]


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na das ist doch was vernünftiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist perfektion!
> 
> http://www.marax.at/funpix/Ford-Mustang-El...-Body-Kit-2.jpg



Naja, ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie hat das kein Stil sich ein Eleanor Bodykit an so ne Laube drann zu kleben. Wenn dann schon ein richtiges Replica von der Original Eleanor.


----------



## Leckerlie (5. Oktober 2008)

http://www.desktopmachine.com/framepic.php...0&size=1024

http://www.desktopmachine.com/framepic.php...&size=s1280

Die beiden sind DIE Perfektion schlechthin!

Kann mich nicht entscheiden welches ich Toller finde aber tendenz geht zur S65 AMG <3


----------



## Cookie Jar (5. Oktober 2008)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/mavericksanmeister/Rl...02007%20036.JPG



R8


----------



## Klunker (5. Oktober 2008)

Mein Traum auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1968 Ford Mustang
“Eleanor”


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Mein Traum auto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


RECHT SO!!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aston Martin DB9 ein auto mit stil


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

also fürs erste fänd ich nen Golf R32 oder nen Passat R36 geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wen traum auto wär nen Tesla, das schnellste Elektroauto in welt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wadhada (6. Oktober 2008)

beste auto der welt ist der audi r8


----------

